# Bassman 10 : $800 Montreal



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Perfect practice amp for a Lithuanian sized person @skeetz


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Big amp ... for a big guy! (Or should I have said “cute little amp”). Thanks for thinking of me, my friend.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

skeetz said:


> Big amp ... for a big guy! (Or should I have said “cute little amp”). Thanks for thinking of me, my friend.


Buddy. I have my entire living room wall plastered with pictures of you.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Holy hell that looks heavy. Surprised it's on casters and not tank treads.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

Still available, someone please grab it!








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Just the empty cabinet is f'ing heavy on these. 4x10 closed back combo, with the single handle being too high off the ground to practically use if <6' tall.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

An unusual design. One of the few choke-less power supply designs for Fender and has the distinction of using special 32ohm speakers.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

32? Whoa, never heard of that before.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes, 4 X 32 ohms speakers





__





Fender Silverface Bassman 10






ampwares.com


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

nonreverb said:


> An unusual design. One of the few choke-less power supply designs for Fender and has the distinction of using special 32ohm speakers.


Thanks for pointing that out Rich...I was not aware of that feature. Connect those 32Ω speakers in series, with the proper tube types and I believe that you could go transformerless in the output (OTL).


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Does it sound good ? Any one have any experience on one ?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I know you are kiddind.
Primary OT impedance ( and pair of 6L6 ) must be 3,6 K to 6 K ohms, far from 4 X 32 ohms


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> Does it sound good ? Any one have any experience on one ?


Never hear it, IMO it may sound good.

Some reports ;





__





Tell me about the 1974 Bassman ten 4x10 combo


Was curious if someone has any experience with these as Guitar amps.The older Bassman heads of course are renown for being great guitar amps, but I haven't heard much about the '70'S Silverface combos. Anyone ever play through one?The one I saw recently was a tall 4x10 combo that just said...



www.thegearpage.net





Inside a Bassman 10 

watch


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Not great sounding in stock form IMO...not only are those speakers 32ohm, their suspension is much looser....hence why it's a "Bassman". Re-did one of these about 20 years ago and replaced the OEM speakers with more conventional guitar speakers. It was an improvement. That said it's a simple design but very mod-able. Also, both channels are in phase so you can jumper them together.


----------

